# Heating advice for a basement woodshop



## Rembrandt60 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello all, I'm putting together a woodshop in my basement. I live in Rhode Island. The basement is 1000 SF.,unfinished cement walls,8' ceiling,cement floor. I have a gas heat through the wall furnace, and now wish to add a gas heater with through the wall also. Can someone recommend a reasonably priced system that won't break the bank, quiet and efficient. The Winter temp of the basement is about 52 degrees. All suggestions are very welcome.
Paul:yes:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Rembrandt60 said:


> Hello all, I'm putting together a woodshop in my basement. I live in Rhode Island. The basement is 1000 SF.,unfinished cement walls,8' ceiling,cement floor. I have a gas heat through the wall furnace, and now wish to add a gas heater with through the wall also. Can someone recommend a reasonably priced system that won't break the bank, quiet and efficient. The Winter temp of the basement is about 52 degrees. All suggestions are very welcome.
> Paul:yes:


i'm not sure you are in the right forum for heating advise ,but here's my thoughts ,toyostove is i think one of the best remmedies,and the simplest,but they do run off kerosene,i have an uncle who also uses them ,he has no furnace in his house upstate new york, two of them,one in the basement and one on the main floor.much cheaper to run than an oil or gas furnace.fully programable,vented,no open flames,some models have a small removable tank and some are set up for a external tank,they are'nt cheap but they pay for themselves in a few years.I'm planing on getting one for myself.
http://www.toyotomiusa.com/products/LaserVentedHeaters.php


----------

